# [Vektor] Der Einstieg, wo anfangen?



## mcfaker (12. April 2005)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mir gerne Vektorgrafik selbst beibringen und stehe nun am Anfang
einer langen reise. Ich hoffe die frage wurde nicht schon 100 mal beantworter,
ich konnte jedenfalls kein Thema finden, das mir weiterhalf. Ich besitze Adobe
Photoshop & Illustrator CS.

*- Mit welchem Vektor-Programm sollte man anfangen?*
- Gibt es Programme vor denen ihr warnen würdet?
*- Welche Funktionen und Tutoruals sollte ich mir auf alle Fälle zu aller erst ansehen?*
- Habt ihr mir irgendwo einstiegsmaterial, mit dem ich die Basics lernen kann?

Ich weiss irgendwie gerade nicht recht, wo ich anfangen soll
und bin um jeden Tipp dankbar.

tschüssly, Oli


----------



## lesheurescalmes (13. April 2005)

Was meinst Du denn genau mit "Vektorgrafik selber beibringen? Meinst du damit: Typografie, Gestaltung, Design. Eigentliche Vektor Programme sind: Freehand, Illustrator sowie Corel Draw. 

Bei der Wahl des Programmes ist's wie mit der ewigen Frage: Beatles oder Stones, PC oder Mac, Pepsi oder CocaCola - aber da Du schon Illustrator hast erübrigt sich die Antwort.

Grüsse aus der Hauptstadt
lesheurescalmes


----------

